# Aktuelle Games !!!



## ThugAngel87 (18. Oktober 2008)

Tach 

Thema Aktuelle Games !!!

wie seht ihr das...
Die neuen Games sind doch alle besch... oder ? 

Stalker CS lief fast garnicht.

Sacred 2 hat immer noch macken.
und
Pes 09 läuft garnicht !!! 


vorallem habe ich mir Sacred 2 und PES 09 auch noch geholt 

Stalker hatte ich aus der Video geliehen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. Oktober 2008)

hehe,
sacred 2 hab ich net gehohlt und werds auch nicht, weil mich der erste teil so unglaublich enttäuscht hat mit den ganzen bugs!
Bei stalker, ähnlich, der erste teil hat mich so abgeschreckt, das ich mir CS gar net gehohlt hab -.-!

Von dem was ich mir aktuell geholt hab (eigentlich nur Crysis Warhead) bin ich possitiv überrascht 

Mal abwarten was Far Cry2, NfS: UC, C&C arlamrstufe rot 3, GTA 4, Diablo 3, CoD5 und Dawn of War 2 in den nächsten monaten mit sich bringen


----------



## ThugAngel87 (18. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> hehe,
> sacred 2 hab ich net gehohlt und werds auch nicht, weil mich der erste teil so unglaublich enttäuscht hat mit den ganzen bugs!
> Bei stalker, ähnlich, der erste teil hat mich so abgeschreckt, das ich mir CS gar net gehohlt hab -.-!
> 
> ...



ja fand bei Sacred 1 die laufwege übelst zum 

aber als ich die demo zu Sacred 2 spielte, fand ich das alles garnicht so schlimm- nur halt nen paar nervige Bugs 

ja eben, mal sehn was noch so kommt. mir reichts zumindest für das Jahr schon.

vor allem der ganze Support der entwickler is zum heulen. die melden sich wenn überhaupt nach tagen. anstat die mal was auf ihre Homepage schrreiben die Pflaumen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Oktober 2008)

Crysis Warhead, Far Cry 2, nächsten Monat GTA 4 und Call of Duty 5. Fallout 3 kann man auch noch in Erwägung ziehen. Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr so spielt, aber für mich ist das Spieleangebot in Ordnung. Stalker CS war in der Tat n Reinfall, aber wat solls. Z.Zt spiel ich nur Crysis Wars, das rockt richtig, find ich, besonders Panzer- und Luftschlachten. Und dann noch mit ner Custom Cfg von Mster. 

Far Cry 2 wird eine Offenbarung, da wird Crysis Wars erstmal weichen müssen. 

Bis dann


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Oktober 2008)

Glaube mir von so neuen Games müssen wir garnicht sprechen denke nur mal an BF2142 *total verbuggt* 

...ja hast schon recht sieht nicht gut aus was zur Zeit geboten wird!
Grüße!


----------



## Sesfontain (26. Oktober 2008)

ich finde auch das das immer schlimmer wird da solte man als Entwickler leiber ein Jahr länger an soe einem Spiel Arbeiten um es Bug Frei zu bekommen


----------



## Philster91 (26. Oktober 2008)

> ich finde auch das das immer schlimmer wird da solte man als Entwickler leiber ein Jahr länger an soe einem Spiel Arbeiten um es Bug Frei zu bekommen


Ganz meiner Meinung, wobei ich finde, dass die meisten verbugten PC-Spiele Portierungen von  Konsole-Spielen sind. Mit Spielen, die PC-exklusiv entwickelt werden, habe ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Freu mich auf jeden Fall auch auf GTA IV und Anno 1404. FarCry 2 und Crysis: Warhead werden auch noch gekauft.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (27. Oktober 2008)

aber bin ich schon mal froh, das ich das nicht alleine so sehe 

was auch "geil" war.
PES 09. stürzte im BAL Modus nur noch ab. in dem CL Modus gingen die saves nie.

dann kam der Patch raus. und das game ging bei vielen immernoch nicht.

da mussten einige nen no cd crack draufhauen damit das game läuft.

mal im ernst, wie hohl sind die alle


----------



## ReNeY (27. Oktober 2008)

hää, was hast du denn für probleme, Pes 2009 läuft 1a , und bei jedem, der sich den neuen patch geladen hat 

vllt mal ohne crack versuchen


----------



## xarruso (16. November 2008)

PES 09 ist wirklich schlimm!
Ich hatte fast mein erstes Jahr in der ML gespielt und auf einmal war der Spelstand kaputt!!  Sehr ärgerlich!!


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde im moment fehlen dem Markt einfach die langzeitspiele. Zb Warcraft 3 CS oder Battlefield 2 das sind so spiele die kann man sich immer kaufen da sie lange gespielt werden. Die einziegsten spiele dir mir im moment langzeitspaß bieten sind Unreal T3 Anno 1701 und vielleicht noch Race driver. Bei zum beispiel Far Cry 2 macht man ja eh immer das gleiche und dann kommt son Hammer wie GTA4 und das spiel läuft gar nicht das ist schon schade.


----------

